# Spatchcock Turkey and Gravy



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Doing my part for Christmas dinner tonight.



I'm prepping a spatchcock turkey on a bed of aromatic vegetables & herbs, with a awesome gravy.

Spatchcock is cutting the backbone out and flattening the bird for quicker and more even cooking.



Bird is prepped, pics to come before it goes in the oven.







Bed is made for the bird.

Fresh thyme, Fresh rosemary, bay leaves, onion, carrots, celery and olive oil.

Cook at 375-450', the more heat the faster it cooks and it'll still cook evenly.

Cooking time is 1.5-2hrs.







Gravy

Back, neck and gizzard chopped and browned with thyme/rosemary

Add onion, carrot, celery & garlic and saute with meat

Add chicken stock, Soy sauce, Worchestire sauce and Fish sauce, salt & pepper

Simmer for about 45min

Make a roux

Strain stock, add roux and cook to desired thickness.



















Pics of bird before going in the oven and money shots will come later.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, that looks awesome!!!


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

One of the great things about making gravy this way is getting to eat all the meat off the back & neck after straining the broth off.

Delicious!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Liberally dusted with Sea Salt, Garlic Herb Mix and Sage and into a 375' oven for two hours.





Resting







Ready to carve







Money Shot


----------

